# Funny Names for Actual Makeup Colors



## Californian (Apr 20, 2004)

*Funny names for actual makeup colors*&lt;/O






&lt;O



















http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/29/29_1_8.gifhttp://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/29/29_1_16.gifhttp://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/29/29_3_13.gif

&lt;/Ohttps://forum.makeuptalk.com/images/smilies/tongue.gif&lt;Ohttps://forum.makeuptalk.com/images/smilies/tongue.gif

&lt;Ohttps://forum.makeuptalk.com/images/smilies/tongue.gif*Bing my cherry (gloss)*

*Water My Melon (sheer gloss)*

*Berry My Treasure (lip gloss)*

*Trailor Trash (shadow pencil)*

*Deep Throat (blush) donâ€™t look at me!*

*I Lotus-ed You Looking (face color)*

*Boyfriend Glow! (face gloss)*

*Casual Sex! (face gloss)*

*Raunchy Rose (blush)*

*Asphyxia (eye shadow)*

*Acid Rain (eye shadow)*

*Half Baked (eye shadow)*

*Polyester Bride (eye shadow)*

*Roach (eye shadow)*

*Lola Lola (eye shadow)*

*Daddy's Girl (eye shadow)*

*Affair of the Necklace *

*Dear Diary(eye shadow)*

*Smashing Jpeg (eye shadow)*

*Bada-Boom Bada-Bing (eye shadow)*

*George &amp; Weezie (brown and white eyeshadow)*

*Oompa Loompa (eye shadow)*

*Poodle Puff (eye shadow)*

&lt;/Ohttps://forum.makeuptalk.com/images/smilies/tongue.gif

I don't know about you, but I'd love to get paid to come up with names like this for makeup colors! LOLhttps://forum.makeuptalk.com/images/smilies/wink.gif


----------



## Geek (Apr 21, 2004)

Originally Posted by *kanamimi* 

have yall heard of the 'pussy pucker' lipbalms? Its real lipbalm too... (and yes as in MAKEUP for the FACE.. u pervs.) www.pussypuckers.com 


LOL Nice name!


----------



## Kage_sCupotea (Apr 21, 2004)

Originally Posted by *kanamimi* have yall heard of the 'pussy pucker' lipbalms? Its real lipbalm too... (and yes as in MAKEUP for the FACE.. u pervs.) www.pussypuckers.com I don't know if it's appropriate to type all of the names of each lip balm here, so I'll share a few not-too-risque ones, and post a link: Nice Melons, Plain Ol' Prude... Go here for the rest: http://www.pussypuckerpots.com/


----------



## Hlmjmerk (Apr 21, 2004)

I just heard of a lip balm called Chicken Poop. Not sure where you get it and not sure I would want too. No definetly Sure I don't want to know!!


----------



## Hlmjmerk (Apr 21, 2004)

I wouldn't mind either. How would you apply for a job like that?


----------



## Kage_sCupotea (Apr 21, 2004)

Originally Posted by *Hlmjmerk* I just heard of a lip balm called Chicken Poop. Not sure where you get it and not sure I would want too. No definetly Sure I don't want to know!! According to LipMedic:
"Free Range Chicken Poop is a product of Kansas, shipped to us directly by the Simone Chickenbone Institute. Put it on your lips, put it on your finger tips, put it just about anywhere your skin organ is needing a bit of TLC. Chicken Poop is made of the finest ingredients: Beeswax, soybean oil, lavender, sweet orange, jojoba. The name makes us giggle, but the product goes on super smooth and has a nice *light lavender orange fragrance."* 

Interesting. I wonder what inspired the name, if it doesn't smell or taste like chicken poop, but instead lavender orange.


----------



## Californian (Apr 21, 2004)

MEOW! Yes, cats are the first thing I think of when you say the word lip balm.. of course.


----------



## Californian (Apr 21, 2004)

Of course, Kristina! The old naked lunch trick! I just might try that today if it warms up.. Nah.. on second thought...


----------



## Californian (Apr 21, 2004)

OMG LOL .. good work, Detective Kagetta!! xox


----------



## Californian (Apr 21, 2004)

OMG LOL OLOLOL



Serve it up!


----------



## Californian (Apr 21, 2004)

I think you might have had to sleep with a lot of old men. Sorry. Are you up for it?


----------



## Kage_sCupotea (Apr 21, 2004)

Originally Posted by *Californian* OMG LOL .. good work, Detective Kagetta!! xox





LOL - I always wanted to be a detective! Thank you, thank you very much!


----------



## alittleweirdo (Apr 22, 2004)

LOL





I think my dream job would be naming makeup colors!

and OPI nailpolishes also have fun names:

Greece Just Blue Me Away

Chocolate Shake-speare

My Throne for a Cranberry Scone

Royal Flush Blush

Las Vegas Strip Poker

I could go on, but it would take FOREVER to type eveything in my nailpolish collection





Originally Posted by *Californian* I think you might have had to sleep with a lot of old men. Sorry. Are you up for it?


----------



## Californian (Apr 22, 2004)

Hah! These are great! I need to compile this list!


----------

